# Any one uses crayons on there XD?



## ODgreenwithenvy (Mar 2, 2007)

Here's a few pics of mine.


----------



## ODgreenwithenvy (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## ODgreenwithenvy (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## XD9OD (Jan 30, 2007)

i haven't yet on my OD XD9 but i think i'm going to now  TY. BTW, what color did you use


----------



## ODgreenwithenvy (Mar 2, 2007)

XD9OD said:


> i haven't yet on my OD XD9 but i think i'm going to now  TY. BTW, what color did you use


Thanks,I used olive drab.Crayola crayons work the best from what i've heard.I'll be shootin in tommorrow to see how well it stands up to shooting.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I tried it, but was never completely satisfied with how it turned out. I guess I'm either too picky or not good at coloring. So my XD is back to plain ol' black.


----------



## Dreadnought (Nov 9, 2006)

Grease pencils work a whole lot better. I tried crayons with my Taurus, but that didn't work out so well. So I got a white grease pencil from my garage and put to my 96D Centurion.


----------



## DarkEarth (Feb 6, 2007)

I used a white crayon, after heating the slide with a hair dryer, and it really jazzs' up the gun. Took about 4 minutes.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

That looks pretty cool.


----------



## tigerclaw50 (Mar 20, 2007)

what is the procedure for "painting the slide"


----------



## jeepgirl (Jan 17, 2007)

is using a crayon temporary? if i completely hate it, can i get it off without any problems?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

jeepgirl said:


> is using a crayon temporary? if i completely hate it, can i get it off without any problems?


Completely temporary. I had mine on, didn't like how it came out, came right off.


----------



## jeepgirl (Jan 17, 2007)

Todd said:


> Completely temporary. I had mine on, didn't like how it came out, came right off.


what did you use to get it off? i'm just really paranoid and want to make sure i have the required equipment before i attempt this.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

jeepgirl said:


> what did you use to get it off? i'm just really paranoid and want to make sure i have the required equipment before i attempt this.


It was last summer that I tried it, so bear with me. I _think_ all I did was buff it off with a clean rag and maybe a nylon bristled brush to get the crevasses. The only things I've ever used to clean or lube my XD are Hoppes, Rem Oil and Mobil 1 Synthetic (that's right, car oil). So if the rag/brush doesn't do it, the others will.


----------



## jeepgirl (Jan 17, 2007)

ok, thanks Todd!!
(dare I try pink?!)


----------



## ODgreenwithenvy (Mar 2, 2007)

jeepgirl said:


> ok, thanks Todd!!
> (dare I try pink?!)


I tried it the first time with another green and it didn't look right,so I took the cleaning brush and it came right out.If you try pink please post a pic I'd like to see it.


----------



## jeepgirl (Jan 17, 2007)

ODgreenwithenvy said:


> I tried it the first time with another green and it didn't look right,so I took the cleaning brush and it came right out.If you try pink please post a pic I'd like to see it.


well, i don't think i will be trying pink. i was planning on buying a black SC today and ended up spending the little extra for the bi-tone and i don't dare put pink on my OD green tactical and i don't think it'd look right on the bi-tone.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Black would look pretty slick on the slide of the bi-tone.


----------



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

I can just picture myself calling me daughter and telling her to get the crayons so daddy can color in his gun. Who needs a coloring book?


----------

